# В Сызрани ищу мастера по ремонту баяна



## diorel (9 Июн 2016)

Добрый день! Подскажите,есть ли у кого-нибудь мастер по ремонту баянов в Сызрани или Самаре? Отправил туда баян,а при перевозке басы запали. 8-915-033-64-63,Денис


----------



## sgoryachih (10 Июн 2016)

diorel () писал:Добрый день! Подскажите,есть ли у кого-нибудь мастер по ремонту баянов в Сызрани или Самаре? Отправил туда баян,а при перевозке басы запали. 8-915-033-64-63,Денис                                                 Бочаров Виктор Николаевич. 89270246754.   Козлов Иван Егорович. 89372199463. Оба мастера живут в Сызрани.


----------

